# Bids



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't believe I got beat on a price today on replacing two water heaters one was 120 gal electric and the other was 100 gal gas my cost was around 14000 labor material and flue plus rubber roof patch come to a total of 20000. The part that sucks is a union electrical contractor beat me he gave a price of 16000 I hope he chokes on it!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Can't believe I got beat on a price today on replacing two water heaters one was 120 gal electric and the other was 100 gal gas my cost was around 14000 labor material and flue plus rubber roof patch come to a total of 20000. The part that sucks is a union electrical contractor beat me he gave a price of 16000 I hope he chokes on it!


Sorry for your luck. How's an electrical contractor able to do a plumbing job? I'd Call him in and make sure he's permitted.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Sorry for your luck. How's an electrical contractor able to do a plumbing job? I'd Call him in and make sure he's permitted.:thumbsup:


I am just beside myself about it ,how is a union electrician going to run gas ,flues,and water lines. The price they gave only leaves about 500 dollars for labor if I have figured it right. So one man 8.33 hours or two 4.16 that is almost impossible ,you will burn that long draining and dismantling the stupid thing!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

How did you find out the winning bids cost?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> How did you find out the winning bids cost?


They told me when I called to find out the status and if it had been awarded


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> How did you find out the winning bids cost?


Well to figure the cost of the equipment was easy they ask for a model and brand of water heater and the local supplier had given the same quote out to one other person. The money left was 2000 dollars you split that you have 1000 dollars to work with half that on average will be burned up in material to rework piping so you have 500 dollars in labor to remove and install new water heaters with no markup on the equipment.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

If you get 1 out of 7 bids from new customers, you are doing about average. Don't let losing a bid get you down. It happens to us all. Losing to an electrician is strange though. Probably a good thing you didn't get this job. GM must be tight if he awarded sparky instead of a plumber for a few. Hundred bucks. I hope sparky is smart enough to get 75% up front.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> They told me when I called to find out the status and if it had been awarded


And they would not lie?

Typical customer trying to make you think they beat you up.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> If you get 1 out of 7 bids from new customers, you are doing about average. Don't let losing a bid get you down. It happens to us all. Losing to an electrician is strange though. Probably a good thing you didn't get this job. GM must be tight if he awarded sparky instead of a plumber for a few. Hundred bucks. I hope sparky is smart enough to get 75% up front.


Thanks losing the bid didn't hurt as bad as losing to a electrical contractor at least I know he is going to lose money on this one. The funny thing about it is I have a concrete plant that I am doing with this guy as the electrician.lol I will probably have a few problems with him there to. If he takes it in the shorts on the water heaters I will be in a position to rub it in a little. I wouldn't do that if he wasn't a sparky trying to do my work


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Look on the bright side. If they have any problems after the install you may get the opportunity to rape them.

I bid replacing a 100 gal natural gas commercial for IHOP. I gave them 2 options. Tankless or 100 gal Rheem commercial. I got beat by a guy in Little Rock which is almost 200 miles and a 3 hour drive. I'm pretty competitive with anyone in my area and I do all their service work at the Fayetteville store. The other guy does work for their Little Rock location.

We have been down there twice to work on the Rheem tankless they installed.

No Mercy:devil2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe sparky will dry fire one. Then you can rub it in good.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Maybe sparky will dry fire one. Then you can rub it in good.


Had a sparky hook up a steam humidifier direct to the elements by mistake he turned the power on and wow what a fire! I still give him a hard time about that one. I usually start the conversation with ( hey where you been workin I haven't seen any smoke lately) lol.I will probably get a call when the water heaters quit. You know when you show up and the stupid thing is facing the wall where you can't even get to the element.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Were the tanks to be ASME certified? Bet he tries to slip in regular tanks if they were.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Were the tanks to be ASME certified? Bet he tries to slip in regular tanks if they were.


No but the model that they wanted had elements that were plated with 24k gold for high heat transfer I bet they don't get that one.


----------

